# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Datalist in silverlight4

## dot_net_help

i need to show an item  like  in  data list (.net),like shopping cart .how can we do this in silver light 4 .i think there is no built in control in its toolkit

----------


## MattP

You should be able to do this with a WrapPanel and UserControls.

----------

